# Loz's Pico



## Lozbug (5 Nov 2007)

Another inspired after the festival...... my first attempt!?!


----------



## George Farmer (5 Nov 2007)

Good start, Loz.

Try a shallow substrate at the front (2cm) leading up to a deeper substrate at the back (6cm or so).  This creates more depth illusion.  

Also moving the wood around a bit.  Maybe closer together.

Or try some rocks.  Have a look around outside, it's amazing what you can find if you look.

I never stop looking now...


----------



## Lozbug (5 Nov 2007)

cheers george. 

the wood is one piece, the middle is buried. i got some rocks i may play with. tis' a work in progress


----------

